

Ask HN: Are there any on-demand Django deployment and management solutions? - boolean

I just ported my Drupal based community site to Django. The Drupal site has been hosted at a shared hosting for last 4 years and gets around 5k unique visitors with 70-80k page views a day. My sys admin skills are limited and I'm about to deploy my first Django app. I would like to know what would be the easiest option for me to host this app with minimal sys admin work as I have very limited time (and desire) to manage my own VPS at the moment. Does anybody provide a Django deployment platform similar to Heroku or Engine Yard?<p>Edit: I have a small internal Django app hosted at Webfaction. I really like Webfaction. However, can Webfaction's shared environment handle my traffic?
======
cmelbye
Google App Engine is a scalable low-cost Platform as a Service run on Google's
infrastructure. You get to use their toys (Datastore based on BigTable, large
network of servers and datacenters, etc), but it will not "just work" with
most Django/Python web applications. For example, you have to use their API to
interact with the Datastore, and some things just don't work. Once you do the
work to get your app running there, though, it turns out to be a fairly good
deal.

~~~
boolean
GAE is promising, however I already have an existing Postgres database which
would be painful to convert to BigTable. Also I'll be using PIL for image
manipulation, along with numerous long-running cron jobs which would be hard
to run under GAE.

